# Help pricing Belgian Warmblood x TB



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry, long intro:
I have had Samson for two years, and started leasing him out this winter (Feb) to help with costs. I always thought he was going to be my mega-horse. You know, the one you do everything with. Turns out that we don;t get along conformationally. :? Between my round thighs and his skinny sides, its just very difficult for me to grab on. I thought a lease woudl be good because i wasn't ready to sell him. Now, with a three-year pay freeze looming, and prospects of a new house come spring I have decided its time to sell.
I have given his leaser first options, but i have a feeling they may not take it. In the event that they do not, i was wondering if you all could help me figure out what he is worth.

Samson: 2003 Belgian Warmblood x TB gelding
Looks: 16h Dark Bay, uphill build, kind of narrow
Location: central Ohio

Began training in Indiana as a dressage horse. seems to really like dressage! Has been to local dressage clinics with me, been given good reviews from clinician. Unfortunately i do not currently have lots of good dressage pics (will be working on that)
Since coming home with me he has been working on learning to jump (was started with jumping when i got him, just not his focus) in attempts to make him an eventer. He has proved to be a good jumper, and brave. We have completed many hunter paces, an unrecognized BN event, fox hunted, and been on big trail rides down in the Hocking Hills.

Personality: overall good guy. Does fine with a 12 yr old at the barn in lessons, but when a nervous person is on him, he gets all worked up too.

And the pics:
















































So what'dya think? pricing? Ad help?


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

couple more pics if it will help


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

he's very handsome!
do you know his bloodlines?

from what i've read and see i think he's worth 4000-5000 euros (i'm belgian,i don't know the dollar value)


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Laures!
His mom is a mare called Chantilly, but i have not been able to find much about her. Apparently she is registered, he is not.
His dad is a TB, Royal Chapel from the Bold James line.

Anyone else?


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I would think in my area you could probably get between 5,000 and 7,000. Good luck! He's lovely


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

What's the dam's sire?


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

From the info you provided, I'd say up to 5,000. 

Some things that might change the pricing, especially as an eventer, his dressage scores and has he gone clear everytime? What is his further potential?


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, here in BC he would go for at least $5000 - $7000... shame you're in the US, I'd be interested in him  He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

First, thanks guys for your help!

Falicity: BC isn't too far from ohio right? ;-)

MudPaint: i have his dressage scores somewhere, but don't remember them off the top of my head. At his last event he had one refusal on XC, and clear in stadium. I have a feeling he could really progress to a nice level. He has the heart to please his rider as long as they are fair.

i really hope his Leaser wants him, but i understand that with one kid in college and another in a year they may not have the cash :-(


----------

